# Hi i am Skidork



## Skidork (Nov 27, 2010)

A friend introduced me to this site today  So far I think I will be learning alot from all you guys. I am a new feeder breeder, and just a breeder to improve my lines. I currently have a almost 4 week old litter, and her first litter was 11! I could not believe it. And my other female just had a litter of 9 pups, and they are currently 5 days old. I will be keeping a few for breeding, and the others will be used to feed my friends python. I would like to know what is the best advice to feed the pups and what to feed my adult. I really dont care about the cost, I just think I need to get better quality food.

Thanks
Skidork


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

A little belated, but :welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Belated also but Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Skidork  I like your name :lol:


----------

